# ChatBot



## z3ro_man (18. September 2005)

Hi,
Ich wüsste gern wie man seinen Eigenen ChatBot ohne MySQL und Internetverbindung erstellen kann.
Ich möchte mir nämlich einen Roboter bauen, mit dem man dann schreíben, und dem Befehle geben kann.
Kennt ihr irgendwelche Scripts oder so?
Bitte Posten  
thx
z3ro_man


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. September 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials220766.html&highlight=IRC+Bot

 Gruß Tom


----------



## z3ro_man (18. September 2005)

Ich hab mir das Programm mit dem man AIML dateien erstellen kann Runtergeladen:Download 
und da dacht ich mir ob man die aiml dateien irgendwie in den chat einbinden kann....
weiß jemand wie?


----------

